# grundig code - sky support problem



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

Have just phoned the tivo support line (now run by sky) - for help as the grundig codes don't work for a grundig freeview box I've installed.

they couldn't have been less helpful - they said that they only support Sky.

Has the support number changed?, or stopped? 

Or is this someone giving me the run around? Ideas on alternative codes that work. ?

cheers


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there. Have you checked out www.tivoportal.co.uk? This site has a "supported STB's" section with related codes or codes that'll do the trick. I've used the site many times and it's very useful.


----------



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

tried all the codes on tivoportal ( they were all suggested by tivo anyway - but none work ) 

is there any way around this ( ie are there any other manuf codes worth trying)?

only other option is to throw grundig away, and buy one of the stb's off the tivoportal stb page

ideas??


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

What is actually happening? Are the channels not changing or something? I take it you are using the IR wire correctly?!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

are you using the front IR blaster or the IR extender leads ? If the latter check that you have them plugged into the correct socket, you won't be the first to plug them into the serial socket by mistake


----------



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

..when I set up the bush stb, tivo is unable to change channel at all.

I know the set up is OK as I'm replacing a noisy humax stb box, which still works. when I go back to the humax, the setup is fine

have tried all the combinations - font ir blaster, cable, both - it all works with the humax box, but the grundifg just doesn't change channel ( it works fine with its remote )


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

When you say Bush stb I presume you mean Grundig? Have you put the IR blaster over the correct part at the front of the stb? I have a Freeview box that needs the IR blaster in just the right spot. What model of Grundig box are you using?


----------



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

oops - yes, not bush, grundig

model is GUDSTB1000. Will try fiddling with the position of the ir blaster cable. But seeing as the tivo and stb are v clode to one another, I've always found the front ir blaster effective in the past.

bought the box for a tenner off ebay - so can always try another model that is known to be compatible.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi. I'm actually using a GUD(STB)1500 and haven't had any issue (aside from the STB incorrectly numbering the channels!). I'm using the IR cable but I've also tried the front blaster and both work okay. The 1500 also has an IR mouse attachment, which even adds a "third option" for blasting. I can't imagine why the 1000 won't work for you. I use code 20022 (as shown on TiVoPortal) on slow.


----------



## humap14 (Sep 17, 2008)

I can only presume my 1000 model uses a different code. 

anyways, think it's time to junk the grundig, and try a different brand (sony) off the tivoportal page ( ebay ), and give that a go.


----------

